# If you are near Wabash, Indiana..



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

I just posted about my new hairless rat, Oliver. When a worker found out that I was interested in hairless rats she told me about a blind, hairless in the back of the store. She took me back to see him and at the time I didn't think it would be the best fit to bring him home. I already had to rambunctious boys who are not blind. Looking back, I wish I would have taken him home. I feel so bad because he needs love just like every other rat. He is a hard sell because he is blind and hairless..My parents probably won't let me go get him because I have three rats and one chinchilla who live in my bedroom already. If you are near Wabash, Indiana I encourage you to plan a trip to J&K Mega Pet and ask if this baby is still available. He is an adult and is very sweet from what I was told. He has never bitten anyone. If I could I would go get him myself.


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

I think I am going to ask my parents if we can go back to Mega Pet this weekend and get the ratty. I talked to my mom about it earlier and she asked me if I wanted him. I told her I felt bad about not getting him. Hopefully, I can convince her to go with me and hopefully the ratty will still be there. This guy is also my new rat Oliver's daddy.


----------

